# Rhythm, my Tuxie Toes: 2 years



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

2 years ago I had to say good-bye. How is that possible.

I dont know for sure what happened to you, but I saw your head do that "shimmer" thing, and you never were the same. Slowly but clearly you went down hill.

I miss you. Ten weeks early I had to say goodbye to Blues, I was kind of expecting that. But not you. 

I try to be understanding. But the bottom line is, I want you both back. I just want the two of you back. I miss miss and love love you that much.

I love you, my smeatheart. I miss how you would cuddle up to my leg, or spelunk under the covers. Your "meew" when I peeked at you. You were so sweet. 

I miss you, Tux. I miss you. All the time, I miss you. 
Glad that you Moof Poofs are together, but I miss you both. ANd I just want you both back. 

Deep sigh and tears.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs for you,...it hurts sometimes to love so deeply


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I can understand your loss and sadness. I truly believe that no love is ever lost whether it is from a person or animal. I think when animals pass on they do go to a special place in the spiritual world, some people call it the "Rainbow Bridge". Will we see our animal friends again there? I hope so, and I believe we will. So when it's our own time to depart this earth home, it will be something to look forward to ..... to see and be with our beloved pets again. Apparently some psychics are able to connect with departed pets. Do animals re-incarnate? I'm not sure but my girl Alkee, a Devon Rex, is uncannily similar in personality and special quirks to a beloved Manx girl I had some years ago. I was love at first sight _for her_ and she chose me. I wasn't too keen on a white kitten, but knew I would have a strong bond with her as she was so insistent on coming to me and sitting in my lap over two long visits to her breeder. So who knows?


----------

